# Does anyone put on oils before your perfume?



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

I read that by putting  vanilla or a musk  on before you perfume makes it smell better and last longer. I am sure other oils can be used too. Those are just the 2 I recall from the article.

Just wondering if anyone does this and if so what oil do you use?


----------



## aerials (Oct 28, 2005)

I've never tried this... but I'm a little intrigued.

If you use a vanilla oil before a perfume, won't it alter the smell of the perfume?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 28, 2005)

I used to use body oils b/c I cannot wear perfume (it makes me sick). The smell is way more concentrated and you can combine scents. I think maybe what they mean is if you're wearing a musk based scent, if you use a little musk oil it will bring out the smell of the perfume. They same with Vanilla etc.
That's just my opinion...


----------



## user3 (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I used to use body oils b/c I cannot wear perfume (it makes me sick). The smell is way more concentrated and you can combine scents. I think maybe what they mean is if you're wearing a musk based scent, if you use a little musk oil it will bring out the smell of the perfume. They same with Vanilla etc.
That's just my opinion..._

 

What body oils do you use? I'd love to expand my perfume collection with some nice scented body oils.
Also how long do they stay on you?

I think you might be right about matching the scents.


----------



## user3 (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 
_I've never tried this... but I'm a little intrigued.

If you use a vanilla oil before a perfume, won't it alter the smell of the perfume?_

 

I am not sure really. I was thinking it might add to the scent.


----------



## Glow (Oct 30, 2005)

Nope, But I do use a lotion before and put more on my wrists and other areas where i spray because that makes it last all day.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_What body oils do you use? I'd love to expand my perfume collection with some nice scented body oils.
Also how long do they stay on you?

I think you might be right about matching the scents._

 
I don't use a certain brand. I used to use Garden Botanika alot when they had a store in my mall, but now they are just online. I like to smell things for myself before buying them so I haven't bought any online. But they have a huge selection and smell true to what they are.

Also, bath and body works carries oils which are pretty good. I usually just get mine in random shops that carry oils, If I like the scent, I buy it. Sorry this isn't much help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But to start off, check out B&BW and get one scent and try it out. Then you can experiment more based on whether you liked the effects or not.


----------



## user3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I don't use a certain brand. I used to use Garden Botanika alot when they had a store in my mall, but now they are just online. I like to smell things for myself before buying them so I haven't bought any online. But they have a huge selection and smell true to what they are.

Also, bath and body works carries oils which are pretty good. I usually just get mine in random shops that carry oils, If I like the scent, I buy it. Sorry this isn't much help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But to start off, check out B&BW and get one scent and try it out. Then you can experiment more based on whether you liked the effects or not.



_

 

Oh that's right I forgot about B&BW! Thanks!


----------



## ~Coco~ (Feb 25, 2007)

Nantucket Natural Oils contains thousands of oils, and I can say first hand they are amazing.  The company is also called The Fragrance Bar, there is one in Boston and one on Nantucket.  I order all my oils from them.  They can even custom blend any oil to smell just like your fav. fragrance, a lot of the scents they carry have been discontinued so it's also a great place to find that long lost scent you've been lemming for!.  LOVE Nantucket Oils!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 1, 2007)

I've layered similar scents (like vanila essential with lancome connexxtion, or lemon with light blue). I think that if you use just the right fragrances together it can enhance the scent. 

Just make sure the notes match... like, don't use a sandalwood essential oil with a citrus scent O_O

The Body Shop has oils you can mix to form your own scent. Lowes Foods and Wellspring also carry uber inexpensive essentail oils.


----------



## kanashimi blue (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_I've layered similar scents (like vanila essential with lancome connexxtion, or lemon with light blue). I think that if you use just the right fragrances together it can enhance the scent. _

 
When you use lemon (or citris) essential oils, make sure you don't apply it to an exposed part of your skin. Apply it to your decollage or some other pulse point shaded from the sun.  

Lemon essential oils enhanse the photosensitivity of your skin.  great for skin cancer!


----------

